# 1st Blower Purchase



## 06honda (Oct 16, 2016)

Spent a few hours this weekend looking at snowblowers to get a feel for the controls and turning etc. Ran across one salesman at my local Home Depot who was very helpful. I am 55 years young  and did find some to the 3 stage machines pretty heavy. That being said my driveway is sloped not terribly, can comfortably park 4 medium size cars. I do get plow buildup and the end of the driveway and can blow snow on each side. I looked at:

(1) Toro - mostly plastic components; not sure if this would last too many winters.

(2) Arien: good solid feel; metal throw chute would likely last much longer than the plastic ones.

(3) Sno-Tek: Made by Arien seemed like a decent start machine, not as solid as the regular Arien models.

(4) Club Cadet: This was the only 3 stage I looked at. Very solid machine; much heavier than the 2 cycle; seemed like a high end snow blower that you could use if you had a small snow clearing business for normal size driveways.

There are more brands out there but didn’t have time to check those like Husqvarna; Honda; Craftsman; MTD; Murray, & Stanley. The salesman suggested I get the Sno-Tek 24 120V 6-Speed Electric Start Gas Snow Blower with 24-inch Clearing Width, Model # 920402. This was the cheapest one of them all, under $1k, he felt that this would work nicely for my needs but said a pair of chains would help as the wheels are smaller than the other models.

I did like the fell and layout of the Compact 24 2-Stage Electric Start Gas Snow Blower with 24-inch Clearing Width Model # 92002. 

Looking for some advice or suggestions on what may work for my needs, in the end of course I will have to just bite the bullet and buy one but it may be helpful to get some input from experienced owners. No issue with paying between $900 - $1500 on a new machine. Thanks for any input and forgive the long post.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

Obviously I like Toro products but from ANY point of view those plastics are fine. They'll last as long as any metal. I have run blowers for decades and never have had a problem with ANY plastic part on any of my blowers. There will probably be others who will disagree. I *know* from personal experience. My blowers have hurled rocks, unknown objects and tons of ice chunks and never a problem.


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

*Welcome Aboard!*

:white^_^arial^_^0^_


Reading between the lines here, sorry if I'm assuming too much. 
There will be some who disagree with me but if you're a first time snowblower buyer forget about buying anything but an Ariens, a Toro or a Honda. Secondly the plastic on modern snowblowers is incredibly durable and makes them much lighter and easier to move around.
In my NOT so humble opinion the "3 stage" machines by Cub Cadet and Troybilt are just gimmicks. Also they are really made by a Company called MTD that makes all the old brand names in the same factory to different price points for the big box stores.
The new tires (see picture) in 15" and 16" sizes don't need chains unless your driveway is so steep it's hard to walk up in the summer. In that case you need a track drive machine.
Lastly if the only maintenance you want to do is check the oil and add gas I suggest you find a real Toro, Ariens or Honda dealer to buy and maintain your snowblower and it will probably outlive you!


PS: The new Husqvarna is a great machine too but the dealer network is a little thin in most places still if you have a local dealer by all means check them out.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Where do you live ?
How much annual snow fall do you receive ?
Are there cars parked in the driveway you would have to maneuver around ?
I assume the driveway is paved ?

I'm not trying to talk you out of a new machine, but...

Are you willing to consider a used blower ? I do not mean a vintage 40+yo machine, but you could certainly find, for example, a nice hydrostatic driven Honda blower for 900-1500 or less. 

I have no first hand experience with the new machines, others will be along shortly who do.

Good advice there Stromr !


----------



## 06honda (Oct 16, 2016)

Where do you live ? Kingston, Ontario 

How much annual snow fall do you receive ? 61 inches

Are there cars parked in the driveway you would have to maneuver around ? One side/half is open with the 2 cars parked on the other side one behind each other.

I assume the driveway is paved ? Yes

I have been checking in our local used sale ads for one but none so far.


----------



## 06honda (Oct 16, 2016)

Thanks for the info on plastic materials, good to know for sure.


----------



## 06honda (Oct 16, 2016)

"if you're a first time snowblower buyer forget about buying anything but an Ariens, a Toro or a Honda." Sounds like solid advice, will use this for sure when it comes time to buy.


----------



## GoBlowSnow (Sep 4, 2015)

If you want to buy from Home Depot, then I think the Ariens Deluxe 30 would be your best bet. But I'd recommend visiting your local Ariens dealer before committing to purchase.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I am a big Ariens fan and believe that you would be hard pressed to find a better or more powerful machine for $1500. than the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. I attached a walkaround vid I did on my 2016 model (links under my signature). As you may have heard for the 2016-2017 Deluxe and Platinum models Ariens moved the axle closer to the bucket for better balance and in an effort to prevent any issues with their Auto Turn system. Ariens customer support is also top notch.

Best of luck on your search, let us know once you've decided. We all love photos/vids on this forum.


----------



## Boosted3g (Oct 9, 2016)

The platinum 24 was where my search ended. In PA we get a lot of wet snow and I heard too many concerns about the hondas power. Nearly every other piece of equipment I have is Honda but I think they need larger engines on all their models. Their 24 inch should have the 270cc and go up from there. I think the platinum 24 sho is the best 24 inch out there followed by Honda and toro without even considering price


----------



## stromr (Jul 20, 2016)

Boosted3g said:


> The platinum 24 was where my search ended. In PA we get a lot of wet snow and I heard too many concerns about the hondas power. Nearly every other piece of equipment I have is Honda but I think they need larger engines on all their models. Their 24 inch should have the 270cc and go up from there.



Honda like most Japanese companies is relatively conservative in their approach to a product line. When they decide to end the evolution of a product they usually go to the top again with a completely redesigned machine whether it's a car, a bike, or a snowblower. I imagine the next totally new snowblowers will have larger engines, EFI and Lithium Iron Phosphate (LFP) type motorcycle batteries.


----------



## PAfromQC (Oct 5, 2016)

Take the time to visit specialised vendors with repair shop (find your perfect machine then price hunt), you are sometime able to get a similar bargain (dont cost nothing to ask, your a serious buyer, its worth to try) at your local shop with inhouse repair shop for warranty claims and maintenance if needed...Unless the deal is too sweet to pass in a big chain store (and local shop wont do a price adjustment or bonify deal then...money is money), id tried to encourage a local retailer. My two cents...


----------



## 06honda (Oct 16, 2016)

I came across this used one in our town at the main local well known auction business, never heard of the brand before:

MaxSold - Auction: Kingston (Ontario, CANADA) Downsizing Online Auction - Faircrest Blvd ITEM: Snow blower - C


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

06honda said:


> I came across this used one in our town at the main local well known auction business, never heard of the brand before:
> 
> MaxSold - Auction: Kingston (Ontario, CANADA) Downsizing Online Auction - Faircrest Blvd ITEM: Snow blower - C


That's a Simplicity Pro-series..a good machine!
Simplicity has always been one of the well-respected, but less well-known brands in the snowblower world..
They must have simply made less snowblowers overall than Ariens, Toro or Honda, because there doesn't seem to be as many of them around,
but I have only heard good things about Simplicity.

the Simplicity brand is now owned and produced by the Briggs & Stratton company, who is now building snowblowers under the Simplicity, Snapper, Murray and Brute brand names. They arent talked about much, but they seem to be fine machines.

Scot


----------



## EngineerEli (Oct 11, 2016)

I can't help too much with the selection of a blower, but I can suggest that if you are able to find an outdoor equipment store, or anyone, that has the same machine as is sold (and stocked) by Home Depot, at a better price, they will match and beat it by 10%. It's seems pretty rare to find those kinds of discounts in the snow blower industry. I just cashed in on their policy with my first snowblower purchase, a new Toro! Good luck!


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

In my opinion, 61" of snow is a decent amount, but your paved driveway really isn't that big and the fact that you park 2 cars in it makes it even smaller. So, spending $1500 on the Ariens 24" Platinum is a waste. Don't get me wrong, it might be the best 24" model on the market today, however, you are clearing such a small area that I think you can do the job just as well with a deluxe or even the compact. Heck, you can almost buy 2 of the 24" compact machines for the price of one 24" platinum.

If I were you, and yes I'm biased, I would buy the 24" Ariens Deluxe. It is powerful enough to handle just about anything, is just as maneuverable as the platinum, and will save you $600 (Canadian). I have a very similar model (2011 edition), I clear an area probably 4x as big as you, and I have yet to come across anything that it can't handle.

Good luck.


----------



## Loco-diablo (Feb 12, 2015)

The best advice I can give is go to a local dealer vs big box store. You'll find more knowledgeable reps that can answer any questions you may have. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 06honda (Oct 16, 2016)

"PS: The new Husqvarna is a great machine too but the dealer network is a little thin in most places still if you have a local dealer by all means check them out." We have a Husqvarna dealer in our city, will take a look on my day off later this week.


----------



## sony1998 (Dec 18, 2014)

I have had good luck with my Ariens Deluxe 24. Bought it at a local dealer and glad I did because it was set up and serviced properly and delivered to my home. The Deluxe 24 has the same 254cc engine as the Deluxe 28. My thinking was bigger engine smaller bucket makes it more efficient. The Deluxe 24 did very well at the end of driveway stuff last year.


----------



## 06honda (Oct 16, 2016)

I am going to have a look at the Ariens Deluxe 24 model this weekend.


----------



## Smolenski7 (Nov 24, 2010)

sony1998 said:


> I have had good luck with my Ariens Deluxe 24. Bought it at a local dealer and glad I did because it was set up and serviced properly and delivered to my home. The Deluxe 24 has the same 254cc engine as the Deluxe 28. My thinking was bigger engine smaller bucket makes it more efficient. The Deluxe 24 did very well at the end of driveway stuff last year.


I bought it for the same exact reason. I really believe that the smaller bucket allows the engine to really perform well, and those extra 4" really don't make that much of a difference. Maybe 1 and 2 more passes up and down the driveway.


----------



## SnowG (Dec 5, 2014)

Cardo111 said:


> I am a big Ariens fan and believe that you would be hard pressed to find a better or more powerful machine for $1500. than the Ariens Platinum 24 SHO. I attached a walkaround vid I did on my 2016 model (links under my signature). As you may have heard for the 2016-2017 Deluxe and Platinum models Ariens moved the axle closer to the bucket for better balance and in an effort to prevent any issues with their Auto Turn system. Ariens customer support is also top notch.
> 
> Best of luck on your search, let us know once you've decided. We all love photos/vids on this forum.


Not to hijack the thread, but I would expect this to make the machines more prone to climbing in packed snow and EOD snow banks. In my experience, a Snowblower needs to be front weighted to prevent climbing. A light front will require the operator to constantly pull up on the bars in such conditions, and cause more operator fatigue.


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

I hear ya. Worst case you can buy the 10lb Ariens weight kit. I have last year's model and put the kit on all my machines it works very well on the plow pile.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

SnowG said:


> Not to hijack the thread, but I would expect this to make the machines more prone to climbing in packed snow and EOD snow banks. In my experience, a Snowblower needs to be front weighted to prevent climbing. A light front will require the operator to constantly pull up on the bars in such conditions, and cause more operator fatigue.


*SnowG*: Well said, in my experience. The bucket on my Ariens ST1032 which is mechanically flawless is so close to the SnowHawg tires that the chains, barely (and I mean barely!) clear the auger box. And it constantly rides up the EOD bank causing me to pull up on the handles. BTW, the previous owner beefed up the handles by welding on 1/8" angle iron where they attach to the body of the blower. I always wondered why Ariens designed the ST1032 that way. My guess is to make it turn a tighter radius. Since it is such a heavy, wide beast of a blower. I may try putting some weights on it just to try it. I may do the impeller mod if I have time.

Regardless, I will be selling it, because for my needs (sloped dirt driveway) a tracked machine is best and my Honda HS1132TA simply runs circles around the Ariens ST1032 for my application.


BTW, anybody have a picture of the weight kit installed?










https://parts.ariens.com/product-p/72406500.htm


----------



## Cardo111 (Feb 16, 2015)

On the newer machines it mounts under the bucket so you really cant't see it unless you look inside the bucket over the auger. All you can really see from glancing at the machine are the two zinc bolt heads on top of the auger housing.


----------



## E350 (Apr 21, 2015)

*Cardo111*: From the picture it looks like 1/2" steel plate maybe 6" wide? Anyway you or others could provide dimensions? So, I could consider picking up some 1/2" x 6" flat bar at my local steel supplier and make my own?


----------



## uncle_bob (Aug 27, 2016)

The debate between "buy a real one" vs "buy a throw away" has been going on for at least 60 years. I can only personally attest to that period since that's how long I've been hearing it. My guess is that it goes back a bit further 

If you go for a low end machine, save your money. Don't get any frills or fancy options. Buy it only when it is on sale. Don't buy any add on support contracts or warranties. Run it as cheap as you can and anything over 4 years of use is a bonus. If it's still running at 5 years, sell it or give it away. It won't last a lot longer. 

If you get a machine from any of the majors (Honda, Toro, Ariens), plan on maintaining it. There is a cost associated with this, less cost if you do the work yourself. It's not hard to change oil and spark plugs. Grease fittings require a grease gun if you don't have one already. To me it's more a matter of actually doing it rather than it being hard to do. 

You can *easily* claim that I'm biased. I certainly am. After 60 years of buying snow removal gear or watching as it was bought I have reason to be biased. I've gone down about every possible path there is on this stuff. I've gone to heroic lengths to keep a cheap blower running and spent *way* to much doing it. I've occasionally gotten lucky, but far more often lost out on the low end gear. I've put the higher end gear to work in areas that get 120" of snow a year and done a half dozen driveways each year. It's been a long time since I've been that insane. 

For whatever it's worth: After going through the same process, I narrowed it down to Toro and Ariens. I started out at Home Depot. Eventually I found a local guy and bought a somewhat larger Ariens from him. My decision might have been different under other conditions. The previous blower was a throw away that I got when we moved here. At that point I didn't even know if I *needed* snow removal gear or not. Turns out it does snow here and the wind piles it up all in my yard / drive. Then the local township drives buy and pushes about a 4 foot tall drift across the end of the two car wide drive ... hmmmm .... Yes I need snow removal gear.

Lots of decisions. 

Bob


----------

